# Lightroom 5 Plugin for focus points?



## R1-7D (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of a plugin for showing focus points in Lightroom 5? Apple's Aperture has this feature built in and I find it useful, so I'm hoping there's a solution for Lightroom.


----------



## Badger (Jun 30, 2014)

Never seen it, but I can see where that would be helpful to have.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the response. 

Real bummer.


----------



## doncristobal (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com
It shows focus points for all all (post-2002) Canon DSLR and all Nikon DSLR. Currently needs Lightroom 5.

-Chris


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 14, 2014)

doncristobal said:


> Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com
> It shows focus points for all all (post-2002) Canon DSLR and all Nikon DSLR. Currently needs Lightroom 5.
> 
> -Chris



If this is legit and not just well-tailored click bait then you're about to become popular around here.

Jim


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 14, 2014)

doncristobal said:


> Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com



Great, thanks, this is a really nice plugin! Now I can enjoy the autofocus system of my 6d even more


----------



## richardkra (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> doncristobal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> ...



Just downloaded and tried it with Windows 8.1 and LR5. Seems to work just fine. Thanks


----------



## DARSON (Sep 14, 2014)

doncristobal said:


> Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com
> It shows focus points for all all (post-2002) Canon DSLR and all Nikon DSLR. Currently needs Lightroom 5.
> 
> -Chris



Thanks Chris. Nice job
Very useful plug in


----------



## lintoni (Sep 14, 2014)

DARSON said:


> doncristobal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> ...


+1 Thank you!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 14, 2014)

Ah, _sweet_ - works perfectly..!

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## ScubaX (Sep 14, 2014)

Works great - Thank You. ;D


----------



## johnb (Sep 14, 2014)

Chris' plugin looks great. I can't yet try it out as I'm still on an earlier version of Lightroom - so I look forward to the release of an earlier version compatible plugin in due course.

And, of course, freebie Digital Photo Professional can show the focus point/points used (as long as you haven't used back button af).


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

doncristobal said:


> Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com
> It shows focus points for all all (post-2002) Canon DSLR and all Nikon DSLR. Currently needs Lightroom 5.
> 
> -Chris



Interesting. So, just to be sure I understand...to see the focus points, you have to open another window? There is no way to just show the points as an overlay on top of the image in it's standard viewport?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> So, just to be sure I understand...to see the focus points, you have to open another window? There is no way to just show the points as an overlay on top of the image in it's standard viewport?



Nope, that's not how LR plugins can interface with the main program (PS neither). It simply reads the maker notes from the file with exiftool and then overlays the preview in a new window with the appropriate af pt. information.

Btw for displaying the af pt. information in the exif panel and being able to sort files according to it use the ExifMeta plugin: http://www.robcole.com/Rob/ProductsAndServices/ExifMetaLrPlugin/


----------



## doncristobal (Sep 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> Interesting. So, just to be sure I understand...to see the focus points, you have to open another window? There is no way to just show the points as an overlay on top of the image in it's standard viewport?



That's right - Lightroom doesn't allow plugins to directly overlay the photo in the main window. (Rejecting photos in the plugin window has also been requested and will most likely not be possible either, unfortunately.)
The current user interface of the plugin is designed so as to leave the lower photo strip open for viewing, and then the user can navigate by clicking on the photos in the photostrip. 
There is/will be an alternative navigation option, which is to move and lock the plugin window e.g. to a secondary screen, so that focus information can be viewed on the secondary monitor. This is functional in the Mac version already, not yet in the Windows version as it still has a few problems - hopefully coming soon.


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

doncristobal said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. So, just to be sure I understand...to see the focus points, you have to open another window? There is no way to just show the points as an overlay on top of the image in it's standard viewport?
> ...



Gocha. I'm pretty bummed about the lack of proper plugin support in LR. No ability to hook in overlays, no ability to hook into the raw rendering pipeline. There is an old issue on Adobe's support forums where someone asked for a better plugin architecture. I forget where it is, and it's impossible to search for things on their site, but you should go check it out and vote.  Maybe someday it will get a high enough ranking that Adobe does something about it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> I'm pretty bummed about the lack of proper plugin support in LR.



In that case, don't read all the post of Rob Cole commenting on Adobe's lack of good plugin sdk . But from what I've just read, Adobe seems to have gotten a grip and Lightroom 6 seems to concentrate not on features, but on performance, stability and - knock on wood - a timely released and stable sdk for plugin authors.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2014)

Well done doncristobal,

I always liked the feature in Aperture, in fact it is the only reason I still have it loaded. But I did notice the image in the window isn't sharp, even when the actual image in LR proper is.

Nevertheless, nice work.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice piece of work.
Works on my DSLR's and all my point and shoots back to my first Canon A70


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm pleased to note that this plugin is the exception to the too-good-to-be-true rule; well done that man.

Jim


----------



## meywd (Sep 29, 2014)

doncristobal said:


> Hi, I published a plugin for this recently, maybe you'll find it of interest.
> http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com
> It shows focus points for all all (post-2002) Canon DSLR and all Nikon DSLR. Currently needs Lightroom 5.
> 
> -Chris



Thanks for an Amazing plugin and a great website\instructions.

Mahmoud


----------



## Deleted member 372972 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bick thank you, for this great plugin 

Markus


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

I am thinkin' there be some downloadin in my future.

Thank you for making this plug in.


----------

